# Selecting University for Bachelor of Computer Network & Security



## Lnkozsty (Jan 3, 2010)

I have a 3 years Diploma in Electronics and Communication from a renowned college in India. I have also passed MCSA (Microsoft Certified System Administrator), MCSE (Microsoft Certified System Engineer), CCNA (Cisco Certified Network Administrator) in computers and have garnered a rich experience of 10 years in the capacity of system / Network administrator.
I am keen to persuading education in Computer Network Engineering or Computer Network Security.
Kindly guide me regarding the right university selection ,visa procedure , etc.
I will be grateful if you could guide me on my next course of action.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

Australian Universities generally have reasonable reputations and you could use this government site to do some searching.
The Going to Uni Homepage
You'll likely find other comparison sites with a bit of a google.


----------



## aotedu (Feb 26, 2010)

Lnkozsty said:


> I have a 3 years Diploma in Electronics and Communication from a renowned college in India. I have also passed MCSA (Microsoft Certified System Administrator), MCSE (Microsoft Certified System Engineer), CCNA (Cisco Certified Network Administrator) in computers and have garnered a rich experience of 10 years in the capacity of system / Network administrator.
> I am keen to persuading education in Computer Network Engineering or Computer Network Security.
> Kindly guide me regarding the right university selection ,visa procedure , etc.
> I will be grateful if you could guide me on my next course of action.


hello.. that was quite an honor on your side to have all those certifications.. you can do some research through Google as usual.. well, aside of course on finding informations in this forum..


----------



## cs1020 (Mar 20, 2010)

Lnkozsty said:


> I have a 3 years Diploma in Electronics and Communication from a renowned college in India. I have also passed MCSA (Microsoft Certified System Administrator), MCSE (Microsoft Certified System Engineer), CCNA (Cisco Certified Network Administrator) in computers and have garnered a rich experience of 10 years in the capacity of system / Network administrator.
> I am keen to persuading education in Computer Network Engineering or Computer Network Security.
> Kindly guide me regarding the right university selection ,visa procedure , etc.
> I will be grateful if you could guide me on my next course of action.


check out the Masters in internetworking course in UTS. Hosting as CISCO regional academy partner, it sure looks an exciting place to study. But Sydney could very well burn a big hole in your pocket!


----------

